# What's up? New to the site great info.



## .303.Zzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Trying to learn the most before 1st cycle. Just trying to find someone in my area that knows about anabolics!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*.303.Zzz* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## xMADxMACx (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## swollen (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## .303.Zzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks! So I wanted to start a test e cycle at 250 mg/ml OAW what would I need I know bout nova and clomid but would I need to run hcg? Or what would be best?

.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 18, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome, and check out the Anabolic Zone and look for a sticky by OldSchoolLifter.  You should be set after that!


----------



## brazey (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome to IM​


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

welcome


----------

